

Paperclip.js - lukasLansky
http://paperclipjs.com/

======
Ideabile
[http://jsperf.com/pc-templating-comparison](http://jsperf.com/pc-templating-
comparison) According to this is faster then React, my question is how much
stable it is?

~~~
crcn
Author here - paperclip is pretty stable at this point. The library has been
in production for about 2 years now at ClassDojo, and has been battle-tested
against all major browsers including IE8+.

